# So



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

How did all the new waders hold up this season?


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

JerryH said:


> How did all the new waders hold up this season?


I usually go through 1-2 pairs of Neo waders per season. I finally listened to people and bought some breathable waders (Rogers 2-1) and cannot believe the difference. I have been dry all season, and they are still performing like new. I usually hunt 50 - 70 days per season. I will never go back, and for the first time in many years I will not be buying new waders at the first of next season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Frogg Toggs 2 in 1 breathables..........Frickin awesome!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The Roger's frogg toggs are still holding up great from last year. I haven't felt the need for the heavier liner yet either.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My frogg toggs did not hold up well. Leak in the leg on the first hunt, sealed it up and it did fine for several hunts and then last week, big puncture through the boot from I think a cattail or bulrush. I patched it, but not holding out hope the patch will hold up. I am about ready to give up on breathables and go back to the 20lb cabelas mag neoprenes.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 30, 2019)

I am extremely disappointed in the Frogg Togg. leaking knee and several leaking cracks in the top of 1 boot and 2 cracks on the other worst waders I have ever owned all this in one season. finishing the season with Rogers 5 mil


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

4th season in my LL Bean breathables, still good as new. I've been really happy with them, hopefully they will keep on being durable.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Got a new set of Drake Eqwader 2.0, the ones that are still Neoprene, fully sealed seams inside and out, magnetic enclosures, dry bag style zipper on the inside pocket. Stomped through ice, phrags, over and under barbed wire, laid down in wet and muck for hours. Nothing but comfort and performance, quality waders right there.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> 4th season in my LL Bean breathables, still good as new. I've been really happy with them, hopefully they will keep on being durable.


I like mine quite a bit, too, except for the boots. Way too much heel lift. My LaCrosse Alpha Swampfox boots were much better in that regard.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler said:


> I like mine quite a bit, too, except for the boots. Way too much heel lift. My LaCrosse Alpha Swampfox boots were much better in that regard.


I haven't had any trouble with heel lift in mine, but I did add a pair of felt reflective insoles to mine so the foot box is a bit smaller than stock.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Caddis neoprene waders at the end of last season and I have actually been happy with those too. Except they don't have a pocket on the chest.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

Heavy waders suck! I recently weighed my Drake EQ breathable/insulated waist waders and they weigh 13Lbs size 11. My Banded breathables were similar. I use my breathable simms and frog toggs Pilot2 waist stocking foot fishing waders until temps dip below freezing. Light weight is critical for me! I just read an article about hiking boot weight summarized - 1 pound off your feet equals 5 pounds off your back. Both my Drakes and Banded were heavy and leaked within the 2nd season of use $600+ down the drain. I'd had enough of disposable waders and cold, wet, heavy boots. SO I pulled the trigger on Sitka Delta Zip waders. So far I'm very impressed. I'm not nearly as fatigued after a day of hunting in the Sitka waders, walking in mud -no sloppiness in the fit, warm in the foot with 1 pr of decent wool socks, Light weight. 6.5lbs, lifetime warranty, front zip for venting and quickly taking a leak. Hoping the $1000 pays off with years of use.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

fatbikehunter said:


> Heavy waders suck! I recently weighed my Drake EQ breathable/insulated waist waders and they weigh 13Lbs size 11. My Banded breathables were similar. I use my breathable simms and frog toggs Pilot2 waist stocking foot fishing waders until temps dip below freezing. Light weight is critical for me! I just read an article about hiking boot weight summarized - 1 pound off your feet equals 5 pounds off your back. Both my Drakes and Banded were heavy and leaked within the 2nd season of use $600+ down the drain. I'd had enough of disposable waders and cold, wet, heavy boots. SO I pulled the trigger on Sitka Delta Zip waders. So far I'm very impressed. I'm not nearly as fatigued after a day of hunting in the Sitka waders, walking in mud -no sloppiness in the fit, warm in the foot with 1 pr of decent wool socks, Light weight. 6.5lbs, lifetime warranty, front zip for venting and quickly taking a leak. Hoping the $1000 pays off with years of use.


I have been looking at the simms and the sitka bootfoot waders, but I just can not get myself to pay $800 for waders. What is funny, is I will drop that on a shotgun I use for 3 hunts in a year and not think twice. At around 30 hunts per year I do, if I could get 3 years, I think it would be worth it.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Cabelas super mag old style before bass pro. Super warm until they sprung a leak on hunt 28 of the season this year. Probably my last Pair of Cabelas waders. Looking at Sitka or
Rogers for next year


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I just plan on being wet all year long again :smile: Haven't found a good pair that lasts more than 4 hunts yet. The frag is my wader killer. I've been wrapping my feet in garbage bags to keep them somewhat dry.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well I just jacked mine up this morning. Tore the top.of the knee guard off my Roger's brand. The sew on knee gaurd is kind of a dumb idea. They should glued it on. 

This looks like a two tubes of aqua seal project.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 30, 2019)

I also have the same problem with the Rogers knee patch coming off. Maybe that’s why they were clearance them glad I didn’t pay full price.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the Frogg Toggs Grande Refuge 2.0 waders took a big $hit on me over the weekend. I have babied these things, and only done easy hunts in them, no walking through phrag or any of that stuff. The boot literally dry rotted in 3 months of use. 1 year warranty on them and I have been in contact with customer service awaiting a RMA. Hell, I don't know if I want another pair...


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That sucks. I wonder how they were stored before you bought them?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> That sucks. I wonder how they were stored before you bought them?


Good question. I looked them over pretty good when I got them out of the box and everything seemed good. The left boot has the problem, the right looks okay...weird!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I only bought mine because you were bragging up the good deal lol

Flashbacks of the $99 waders lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I only bought mine because you were bragging up the good deal lol
> 
> Flashbacks of the $99 waders lol


I still have the $99 waders. I might wear them tomorrow.... They leak, but probably won't if I just stick to sheetwater areas.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I only bought mine because you were bragging up the good deal lol
> 
> Flashbacks of the $99 waders lol


If you pad your legs really well, the boot tops won't rub you raw at all.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

*sitka front zip update 3 weeks of use*

I've put a few more days on my sitkas and I'm even more impressed. The lighter weight is a huge plus - walking around with waders that weigh 6.5lbs less than my previous waders is so much better, particularly in mud when dragging a sled - I'm noticeably less fatigued at the end of a day. my feet have not been cold once but it hasn't been that cold. The mud doesn't stick to the lacrosse boots like it did on my Drakes. The front zip is awesome for cooling off and taking a leak. Yep they cost 900+ but next to my gun this is the most important piece of equipment I own. Staying warm ,dry and comfortable with less fatigue can make or break the day. I'll never go back to anything less - the performance difference is so significant.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbikehunter said:


> I've put a few more days on my sitkas and I'm even more impressed. The lighter weight is a huge plus - walking around with waders that weigh 6.5lbs less than my previous waders is so much better, particularly in mud when dragging a sled - I'm noticeably less fatigued at the end of a day. my feet have not been cold once but it hasn't been that cold. The mud doesn't stick to the lacrosse boots like it did on my Drakes. The front zip is awesome for cooling off and taking a leak. Yep they cost 900+ but next to my gun this is the most important piece of equipment I own. Staying warm ,dry and comfortable with less fatigue can make or break the day. I'll never go back to anything less - the performance difference is so significant.


is there anybody that has these in stock. I would to try these on first. I have a "connection" that can get me 40% off. still a ton of money, but could be worth it.

Probably not as nice as the $99 waders. 8)

E


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fatbikehunter said:


> I've put a few more days on my sitkas and I'm even more impressed. The lighter weight is a huge plus - walking around with waders that weigh 6.5lbs less than my previous waders is so much better, particularly in mud when dragging a sled - I'm noticeably less fatigued at the end of a day. my feet have not been cold once but it hasn't been that cold. The mud doesn't stick to the lacrosse boots like it did on my Drakes. The front zip is awesome for cooling off and taking a leak. Yep they cost 900+ but next to my gun this is the most important piece of equipment I own. Staying warm ,dry and comfortable with less fatigue can make or break the day. I'll never go back to anything less - the performance difference is so significant.


fatbikehunter, do you tow your dog crate and dog on a trailer? If so I talked to you the other day.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

yep that was me. towing the hound in the trailer/crate. were you goose-hunting?


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

yes. were you goose hunting?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fatbikehunter said:


> yep that was me. towing the hound in the trailer/crate. were you goose-hunting?


Yes sir! Hope it gets better before it closes....


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

Black Ovis has some and Bob Wards in Montana is where I got mine. Black Ovis has the try on fitting boots.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So far Frogg Toggs Customer Service has been easy to work with. I received the RMA and will return them next week. They confirmed a new pair will be shipped to me. I had my original sales receipt, so easy peasy no problem.....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So my patch job held up. I snagged that seam at the top of the knee guard & blew out the threads. I washed the waders and let them dry. I laid a bead of Aqua Seal on the thread line on the wader side. Laid the knee guard back down and taped it. I weighed it down with shell boxes and let it dry overnight. Next day I pulled the tape off and laid a bead of Aqua Seal over the top of the seam. I forgot to take a pic. So far its better than new!


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

I use my Frog Toggs Pilot 2 waist waders with korkers lace up boots early season until its too cold. I had seams start leaking and they quickly replaced them within the warranty period. no problem. I think it was 1 year, they work great. - I'm all about light weight - 20 gauge gun, waders, silos, deeks, packable mallards.... I could go on.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

At the risk of someone ordering these, finding out they are not good, and blaming me, I just can't resist passing on a deal. Orivs has their waders waterfowl breathables on sale and you can get an extra %15 off if you sign up for their emails. I just got a pair for $260 before tax and shipping. They get good reviews and several guys claim they are getting 4 years out of them. I am going to give them a try.

https://www.orvis.com/p/sonicseam-waterfowler-bootfoot-waders/2ej7


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

toasty said:


> At the risk of someone ordering these, finding out they are not good, and blaming me, I just can't resist passing on a deal. Orivs has their waders waterfowl breathables on sale and you can get an extra %15 off if you sign up for their emails. I just got a pair for $260 before tax and shipping. They get good reviews and several guys claim they are getting 4 years out of them. I am going to give them a try.
> 
> https://www.orvis.com/p/sonicseam-waterfowler-bootfoot-waders/2ej7


Didn't see anything about breathable in their information. May be a good thing as I have had pretty poor durability from all the different breathable brands I've tried. I do hunt 50+ days a year though, so maybe a years hunting is all I can expect.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

OverTheEdge said:


> Didn't see anything about breathable in their information. May be a good thing as I have had pretty poor durability from all the different breathable brands I've tried. I do hunt 50+ days a year though, so maybe a years hunting is all I can expect.


They assured me they were breathable on the phone. I asked why that isn't in the description on the website and he didn't know. There are a couple guys on the refuge forums that have had them for 4 years and done several hundred hunts in them. If I can get 2 full years with them, I will be happy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I received my Frogg Toggs 2.0 breathable wader replacement last week. I hope these last longer than the previous pair. I like the waders a lot, they are comfortable and have plenty of inseam length as well as the removable insulated liner. I was disappointed how quickly the boot dry rotted though. We'll see how they hold up next season,


----------

